# Xystichromis Phytophagus - Xmas fulu



## Boot

Have a group of 1 male and 7 females. Purchased out of a place in Tampa bay, Florida back in May 2019.

This picture doesn't do the male justice. More colorful in person. No breeding yet (too young) but should be soon as he sure is trying.


----------



## BlueSunshine

Very nice. Keep us posted as they mature.


----------



## Boot

Thanks for The comment BlueSunshine.

They spawned - It's been raining the last couple of days in Minnesota and I wonder if that has something to do with it. In fact we have had 3 different fish spawn during this wet weather.

I'm going to move her to a 10 gallon with a seeded sponge filter and let her release the fry on her own.

Hoping for The best.


----------

